# food after peas?



## Kaliska (May 12, 2016)

My feral pigeon is not so feral anymore. He demands his meals, which he's eating on his own now, and hangs on the door to be let out. I scoop him up with no fuss. I have to do a couple things to pigeon proof a room and then he can fly loose. Is there other fresh food to feed with peas? I give a little corn for variety but he doesn't really like it. There is no pigeon or dove food in pet stores or feed stores so I have to figure out a brand online or some wild bird food. Same for grit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There must be people in Iowa who fly or race pigeons. They buy it somewhere there. If you don't want to buy pigeon or dove mix, then you could get a mixed wild bird food and add some things to it to make it nutritious for him, as wild bird seed would not be enough on its own. 
Mix in split peas, lentils, safflower seed, a bit of brown rice.


----------



## Kaliska (May 12, 2016)

If they do there is some not well advertised dealer for supplies or they get it all online. Even many of the show rabbit supplies and proper cage wire is ordered online a lot here. Feedstores don't have the proper floor wire. I guess there is one massive feed store in the southeast that has free shipping even on bulk items that I could check. If I can remember the name.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Racers wouldn't order feed online, as it would get too expensive with shipping and all. You usually buy the hardware cloth, which is the wire you need, at hardware stores or feedstores.


----------



## Kaliska (May 12, 2016)

Like I said you can't get the proper wire at feed stores here for rabbits. People have it shipped so it doesn't surprise me if even basic items have to be shipped or special ordered for pigeons and doves. Sometimes when I had quail I couldn't get gamebird feed for periods of time because only 1 store within 1hr drive had it. Kent stores do small custom orders. That's how I've gotten lots of better quality foods for horses, rabbits, and guinea pigs in the past. The closest I can find for pigeon food right now is 2hr drive to des moines.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So get wild feed and add to it.


----------

